# Consultants at the RFC



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi,
I had a previous successful NHS cycle at RFC and I want to start another cycle. I rang the RFC and they said to call one of the 4 consultants private clinics to get a referral and then there is no private waiting list. I rang Dr Abadje's clinic but he is off on hols until mid August and there are no more appointments there. I also asked about Dr McManus's appointments but she doesn't have any free until she releases some more appointments to be booked up which is end August.

Does anyone know the names of the other two consultants? They have different private clinics but I don't really care who the doctor that refers me is since you see any of them when you get to treatment stage anyway!

Is it Dr Tang? And Dr McFaul?
Thanks


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Jedi- those are the only 2 consultants that I know, so sorry I can't help. Maybe if you phone reception again they may have more information?

Taz


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Taz- I rang them back. It is Dr McFaul, Dr McClure and Dr Williamson. Hopefully one of them have some free appointments!


----------



## Yogamini (May 13, 2016)

Jedi, Dr Williamson doesn't work privately.. The other 2 consultants do. Good luck. That's great you had a successful cycle before with RFC. Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Yogamini- just seeing this now. The earliest we could get an appointment was 6th sept so going next week. (We were offered a couple of dates before that but were away on hols). Getting a bit nervous now! 😖


----------

